# Dissidia Final Fantasy(new): Arcade version



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2015)

New Dissidia


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPrXNBevqFk[/YOUTUBE]


You know a console version isn't far off.

website:


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hopefully it gets ported. Looks pretty damn good!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2015)

There's zero chance it won't get ported.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 14, 2015)

What kind of port do you reckon?
Handheld? Or the PS4/Xbox One kind of port?


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2015)

There's no reason for this to not be on next-gen consoles/pc


with that said...gimme dat 1080p kuja


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2015)

>handheld
>those graphics

sure m8

ps4/XBone/PC(mainly cause stratos is also getting a PC port)


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 14, 2015)

zenieth said:


> >handheld
> >those graphics
> 
> sure m8



I'm cheap okay


----------



## scerpers (Feb 14, 2015)

looks great. fucking jecth and gilgamesh better still be in


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2015)

yep. can't imagine handhelds handling this engine


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2015)

There's zero chance they're dropping anyone. Especially when it's clear everybody shown still has their old movesets.

The real question you should be asking is

"Who else is in now?"

and

"Is it Spin Offs time to shine?"


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2015)

Also why the fuck would they drop Jecht?

He's X's villain representative.

He's even in the initial 10 hero-villain intro at the start of the video.


----------



## Source (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope there'll be a PC port...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 14, 2015)

There's also a Luigi's Mansion and Attack on Titan being made by Capcom. For all the talks that Arcade is starting to die in Japan, there's still some life in there.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

graphics look on point

in other words no chance for a vita port 

damn u sony for throwing it under the bus


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope the entire cast of Duodecim is in 

Soon pretty much every good psp game will have been ported in one way or another.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 14, 2015)

Where my Shantotto.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 14, 2015)

I would honestly be surprised if they didn't bring it to consoles considering how hyped up everyone was for the psp games when they came out.

It'll probably be in arcades for a bit and after FF15 comes out they'll announce a home console version with characters from the recent game and updated movesets for the characters that were already apart of the roster before.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 14, 2015)

The World said:


> graphics look on point
> 
> in other words no chance for a vita port
> 
> damn u sony for throwing it under the bus



It's definitely going to get a PS4 version, so that's something to look forward to. I'm pretty hyped myself. Since it's an arcade release, I'm hoping they're making it more competitive than it was before yet still retain the awesome story mode Duodecim had.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2015)

Screens


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Feb 18, 2015)

The World said:


> graphics look on point
> 
> in other words *no chance for a vita port*
> 
> damn u sony for throwing it under the bus



Good, all it that will be is a shitty looking port that runs like shit.

Hell it's better if Vita isn't considered for this because all the Vita can do is hold the other platforms back.


----------



## Firestormer (Feb 18, 2015)

I will be naively hoping that Celes finally joins this game. If some random cat from FFXIV can make it, she can too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

Even tho I am not a big FF fan. I liked the PSP Dissidia. 

Background environments look a bit off, but character models look good.  



Deathbringerpt said:


> There's also a Luigi's Mansion and Attack on Titan being made by Capcom. For all the talks that Arcade is starting to die in Japan, there's still some life in there.



There's also Pokken.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 18, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Also why the fuck would they drop Jecht?
> 
> He's X's villain representative.
> 
> He's even in the initial 10 hero-villain intro at the start of the video.



i don't know. since when did                 enix make rational        decisions. hoping for seymour or yunalesca.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2015)

gamer preferred decisions and rational decisions aren't synonyms you know.

All the bravest is probably the scummiest you can get this side of dungeon keeper mobile.

All the Bravest also literally prints money.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2015)

So Dissidia got confirmed for ps4 (like it was ever a question)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QmhREjvCPPc[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: nvm, it's not a breakdown.


----------



## Firo (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great. 
Cant wait for the PS4 release.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]QmhREjvCPPc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT: nvm, it's not a breakdown.



I heavily disagree with the video. Dissidia was not a complicated game at all and I would rather not see it dumbed down.


----------



## Nardo6670 (Feb 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> So Dissidia got confirmed for ps4 (like it was ever a question)



It did? Link/source?


EDIT: So it was* not *confirmed after all.


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2015)

Agreed, not seeing how the health system is confusing as he says it is


----------



## 12771a (Feb 22, 2015)

Looks awesome. Hopefully they make it for consoles.


----------



## Chainwave (Apr 15, 2015)

Ramza's confirmed in this game.

*Yell*ing with anticipation.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dK4s5hXCRHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

Just give me the 20 original characters and we are game. No need for lightning and all the new no names.

Yeah Noctis is cool and all that but I really liked the 1st Dissidia.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)

This is more like Ehrgeiz on steroids than two Dissidias tbh.

Which is still cool.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 17, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Just give me the 20 original characters and we are game. No need for lightning and all the new no names.
> 
> Yeah Noctis is cool and all that but I really liked the 1st Dissidia.



Square Enix has confirmed that the game will star 14 characters when it launches.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

Man they are including charas that arent even from the main FF series. And at this point Lightning doesnt leave a really good taste in my mouth.

However it's dissidia so I guess I will take it.
Sucks that Nomura is not involved in it. At this rate I can see that he is behind all the good FF theme titles that SE ever brings out. The rest always end up being trash. I want to be optimistic but I will keep expectations low.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 14 characters when it launches.



...


----------



## Reyes (Apr 18, 2015)

It's only initially, big arcade games today get regular updates with more content.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 21, 2015)

Noctis confirmed.... after XV.



> “However, this will have to be after Final Fantasy XV releases,” Hazama says. “It would be a bit too much to play as a Final Fantasy XV character in arcades right after the demo.”


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Square Enix has confirmed that the game will star 14 characters when it launches.



So... They're only including the main heroes?


Warrior of Light
Firion
Luneth
Cecil
Bartz
Terra
Cloud
Squall
Zidane
Tidus
Ashe
Lightning
Y?Shtola
Ramza

That'd fill the roster, but it'd be weird to skip out on any of the iconic villains - especially someone like Sephiroth or Jecht, who are both really popular.


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)

The 14 ones are the launch pack. Noctis is confirmed later.

If all of them gonna be straight protagonists, it's obviously just the "hero pack" and villains will follow. Because there's not a single chance SE isn't stuffing Sephiroth somewhere they could.
Also Ashe is not the protagonist 

However that makes you wonder if there will be other characters later, like supporting ones.
Because outside Tina, Lightning, Ultimecia (And I guess Y’Shtola) there aren't enough female protagonists and antagonists to fill the lady quota.

.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2015)

Clay said:


> So... They're only including the main heroes?
> 
> 
> Warrior of Light
> ...



Ashe is not the protagonist of FF12 ,Vaan is the protagonist.




7777777 said:


> The 14 ones are the launch pack. Noctis is confirmed later.
> 
> If all of them gonna be straight protagonists, it's obviously just the "hero pack" and villains will follow. Because there's not a single chance SE isn't stuffing Sephiroth somewhere they could.
> Also Ashe is not the protagonist
> ...


who the fuck is Tina?


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)

Who the fuck are you.


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> Ashe is not the protagonist of FF12 ,Vaan is the protagonist.



Decoy protaganist, yeah. FF12 follows ashe, basch, and baltheir a lot more than it does vaan tho, and that much is even lampshaded by the character himself. dude's sole purpose is to be a viewpoint character for the player


----------



## teddy (May 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cZ86C89O9xw[/YOUTUBE]



> In Square Enix?s upcoming arcade title, Dissidia Final Fantasy, you?ll get to play as various characters from throughout the entire series. However, what makes Warrior of Light?s attacks different from Cloud?s Buster Sword hits? 4Gamer?s latest video teaches us more on the six revealed characters, and their specialties.
> 
> The video starts out with a some basic information on the upcoming arcade release of Dissidia Final Fantasy, and how it?ll mainly be played as a 3v3 action fighter. In this video, 4Gamer gives us a look at the six currently confirmed characters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2015)

console/pc version when


----------



## Adamant soul (May 27, 2015)

Can't wait for console version.  Also, Caius better be representing FF13 as the villain, not only because he's awesome but also because he'd fun as hell to play as.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 3, 2015)

Jane said:


> console/*pc version* when





A year after arcade launch.

Anyway Squall and Bartz have been revealed. 

[YOUTUBE]PPvxy4Iq42Y[/YOUTUBE]

Footage of both characters can be seen in the archived version of the stream embedded above. You can find Bartz after 46:30 and Squall after 52:20.


----------

